# need ur help



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

above is plant that i never see before. Someone said that's non aquatic plant but I have putted them in my tank almost one month and look like it is growing up.

Pls help me find the name of this plant

Regards

p/s : i just realize that maybe i put this topic in wrong sub-forum , so some Mods help me move it to right sub-forum


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Mondo grass. It's not aquatic. It'll live okay for a while then die on you.

On the other hand if you've got room outside you can plant it in pots and it does well. Or as a landscape plant in some areas. Just look it up on google  Some of the "lawns" of it outside are really pretty! Then again if it hasn't been too long you could always return it to where you got it from.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's an _Acorus_ species. Still not aquatic.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hate to differ, but thats not Mondo grass.
In my opinion it looks like an _Isoetes._ I don't know what species though.
Where did you get it? 
Are the leaf blades round in cross section or half round?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the leaves look slightly flattened and arranged in a pattern that's somewhat fan-like. I'm thinking _A. gramineus_ var. _pusillus_.


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> Hate to differ, but thats not Mondo grass.
> In my opinion it looks like an _Isoetes._ I don't know what species though.
> Where did you get it?
> Are the leaf blades round in cross section or half round?


I bought it in Singapore

the leaf blade cover in half round

Thanks all for seeking


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> I think the leaves look slightly flattened and arranged in a pattern that's somewhat fan-like. I'm thinking _A. gramineus_ var. _pusillus_.


yeahhhhh, you are right. ACORUS-GRAMINEUS-VARIEGATA










is it aquatic plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Unfortunately, no. It will survive a while but not grow.


----------

